# Nice SSK



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Found this on Pinterest this morning.


----------



## KiwiDawn (Dec 11, 2012)

great find, thanks very much, its much neater. Cheers Dawn


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I tried this, I like it, I have to be sure I have a marker on all decreases or I just keep mindlessly knitting! My friend must have a visual memory, she never even counts!


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

KiwiDawn said:


> great find, thanks very much, its much neater. Cheers Dawn


Your so lucky you live in Tauranga. Not only is it a beautiful place but you have a wonderful wool shop. The owner?
was telling me a couple of week ago while I was in there spending up large that she has the largest selection of wool in New Zealand. Honestly, when I walked into the shop I got a big smile on my face and thought this could be heaven.????


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Hope I can remember this when I need it next.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish I had known this when I stopped there on a cruise a couple of years ago. But we have friends who holiday there, so they met us off the ship, and we walked around the mount. I love the hot pools there.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

So that would be work in to the back of the purl stitch on the row above?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Much nicer, thanks!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

barcar said:


> So that would be work in to the back of the purl stitch on the row above?


I wondered about this also....if it is knitted flat the next row would be a purl, and I wondered how do you knit into the back of a purl stitch. But if it is knit in the round it would be easy to knit into the back of it, as it would be a knit stitch. Could some-one please explain this? I would like to know as it is obviously a neater option.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

MaryCarter said:


> I wondered about this also....if it is knitted flat the next row would be a purl, and I wondered how do you knit into the back of a purl stitch. But if it is knit in the round it would be easy to knit into the back of it, as it would be a knit stitch. Could some-one please explain this? I would like to know as it is obviously a neater option.[/
> 
> It's taken ages to find again but I finally found it. I didn't see it this morning. Looking through half opened eyes ð¤
> This should make it clearer.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Shall need to remember this, thank you.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Your stitches have a front and a back leg regardless of whether knit or purl. Front leg is on the right and back is on the left - if you were to spread the stitch out flat & untwisted.

It's just trickier to get to the back leg to purl. You have to bring the needle around back, and put it through the stitch pointing the tip to the right. Then wrap and pull the yarn through the existing stitch.

Edit: a video showing both k & p tbl. The purl is around 1:30.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I saw this and one other version but I can never be bothered to remember on the next row so I came up with my own version:
Use tip of R needle to flip first St (front lp becomes back lp), then k2tog through back lp.
There is a rhythm to it on rows where you do it a lot.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

ggmomliz said:


> I saw this and one other version but I can never be bothered to remember on the next row so I came up with my own version:
> Use tip of R needle to flip first St (front lp becomes back lp), then k2tog through back lp.
> There is a rhythm to it on rows where you do it a lot.


You could probably also do the SSK, then twist the new stitch before moving on.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

k1p1granny said:


> MaryCarter said:
> 
> 
> > I wondered about this also....if it is knitted flat the next row would be a purl, and I wondered how do you knit into the back of a purl stitch. But if it is knit in the round it would be easy to knit into the back of it, as it would be a knit stitch. Could some-one please explain this? I would like to know as it is obviously a neater option.[/
> ...


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> I wondered about this also....if it is knitted flat the next row would be a purl, and I wondered how do you knit into the back of a purl stitch. But if it is knit in the round it would be easy to knit into the back of it, as it would be a knit stitch. Could some-one please explain this? I would like to know as it is obviously a neater option.


According to one of our fellow KPs, blanking on the name right now but search for Nuance Knitting, this can also be done by this:

1) Slip the first st knitwise
2) Slip the second st purlwise
3) Put the tip of the LHN thru the *front* of the two slipped sts on the RHN and k2tog tbl.

It improves it in the same way, but you don't have to worry about keeping up with the st to be knitted tbl on the next row. It's already done for you.

PS Works the same way knitting flat AND in the round - no change necessary


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> According to one of our fellow KPs, blanking on the name right now but search for Nuance Knitting, this can also be done by this:
> 
> 1) Slip the first st knitwise
> 2) Slip the second st purlwise
> ...


Ah, thanks, I understand that too, I was worried about keeping up with the stitch to be knitted tbl on the next row.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

MaryCarter said:


> Ah, thanks, I understand that too, I was worried about keeping up with the stitch to be knitted tbl on the next row.


Don't bother with tbl on the next row IMO. I find it looks much better and is much, much, much easier to do the improved ssk (slip one knitwise, slip one purlwise, k2tog tbl) with one small addition. *When slipping the second stitch pull on the front leg to pull yarn from the first slipped stitch,* then k2tog tbl being careful to not enlarge the first stitch again. Works a treat. Nothing to think about on the next row. No twisted stitches.

I worked this in Red Heart Super Saver and didn't bother trying to make it perfect. Quick and easy. With washing it would look better.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Don't bother with tbl on the next row IMO. I find it looks much better and is much, much, much easier to do the improved ssk (slip one knitwise, slip one purlwise, k2tog tbl) with one small addition. *When slipping the second stitch pull on the front leg to pull yarn from the first slipped stitch,* then k2tog tbl being careful to not enlarge the first stitch again. Works a treat. Nothing to think about on the next row. No twisted stitches.
> 
> I worked this in Red Heart Super Saver and didn't bother trying to make it perfect. Quick and easy. With washing it would look better.


Thanks I will try that also....to see which one I like the best.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks so much neater, am going to try this, thank you for the tip.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Don't bother with tbl on the next row IMO. I find it looks much better and is much, much, much easier to do the improved ssk (slip one knitwise, slip one purlwise, k2tog tbl) with one small addition. *When slipping the second stitch pull on the front leg to pull yarn from the first slipped stitch,* then k2tog tbl being careful to not enlarge the first stitch again. Works a treat. Nothing to think about on the next row. No twisted stitches.
> 
> I worked this in Red Heart Super Saver and didn't bother trying to make it perfect. Quick and easy. With washing it would look better.


Thank you for that tip, will give that one a go too.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

tdorminey said:


> According to one of our fellow KPs, blanking on the name right now but search for Nuance Knitting, this can also be done by this:
> 
> 1) Slip the first st knitwise
> 2) Slip the second st purlwise
> ...


Will try this one too, thank you for that tip. So many good ideas, its great being on kp.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Much neater....I will have to try this! Thanks for posting!


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

If you are knitting in the round and decreasing, do the above SSK and then knit in the back loop of that stitch the next time around. I do this all the time when making the toes of socks, or the tops of mittens.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, it looks a lot neater.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

k1p1granny said:


> MaryCarter said:
> 
> 
> > I wondered about this also....if it is knitted flat the next row would be a purl, and I wondered how do you knit into the back of a purl stitch. But if it is knit in the round it would be easy to knit into the back of it, as it would be a knit stitch. Could some-one please explain this? I would like to know as it is obviously a neater option.[/
> ...


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Your stitches have a front and a back leg regardless of whether knit or purl. Front leg is on the right and back is on the left - if you were to spread the stitch out flat & untwisted.
> 
> It's just trickier to get to the back leg to purl. You have to bring the needle around back, and put it through the stitch pointing the tip to the right. Then wrap and pull the yarn through the existing stitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

k1p1granny said:


> Found this on Pinterest this morning.


I also saw this and tried it on the project I had just started. I am so much happier with how the ssk's look. They now really mirror the k2tog on the other side.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks much nicer looking


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Sandra Jo (Mar 3, 2017)

Purling into the back of a stitch is easy...watch YouTube, "purl in back of stitch." Try purling TWO stitches TOG like I'm having to do on the Lattice Lace pattern Im working on and trying to master...there's a YouTube on that also.
Cheers, Sandra Jo.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I have this bookmarked on my browser, here's the original tutorial.

http://www.muddysheep.com/blog/how-to-do-a-beautiful-ssk


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> I saw this and one other version but I can never be bothered to remember on the next row so I came up with my own version:
> Use tip of R needle to flip first St (front lp becomes back lp), then k2tog through back lp.
> There is a rhythm to it on rows where you do it a lot.


Great idea. Can't wait to try it. (If I can remember) Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm sorry, but I just knit two through the back loop instead of ssk. Looks much better than what's shown on the left on the photo above, and I think it obviates the need to purl through the back loop on the next row, which to me would be a big bother.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Julie's Mom said:


> I'm sorry, but I just knit two through the back loop instead of ssk. Looks much better than what's shown on the left on the photo above, and I think it obviates the need to purl through the back loop on the next row, which to me would be a big bother.


There's another good idea. I love it that in knitting (and crocheting also, I'm sure) you can always learn new stuff :sm02:


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

it is much prettier, not sure I understand how tho


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

fourbyin said:


> it is much prettier, not sure I understand how tho


1) make SSK on the knit side
2) purl side ...purl a back stitch above the SSK

Now I need to remember this for next time, it does look very even compare to not purling that back stitch.


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

Do you mean on the next purl row you work into the back of the SSK stitch???? 

It sure makes a difference! Thanks for the information.
USA Michigan knitter


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Granny Jo said:


> Do you mean on the next purl row you work into the back of the SSK stitch????
> 
> It sure makes a difference! Thanks for the information.
> USA Michigan knitter


As I understand where you made the SSK stitch on the knitted side you will purl in back above that stitch on the purl row.

The only difference the old way you would only purl across the whole row now when you get to the SSK stitch you will purl in back.

I guess I never will be a teacher, maybe someone else can explain this better.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

grandmann said:


> As I understand where you made the SSK stitch on the knitted side you will purl in back above that stitch on the purl row.
> 
> The only difference the old way you would only purl across the whole row now when you get to the SSK stitch you will purl in back.
> 
> I guess I never will be a teacher, maybe someone else can explain this better.


You explained beautifully, at least for me.

I think the twisted stitches this way produces are fugly but that's me and _and_ it's too much bother, I'd have to place a marker to remind me. Much easier to pull the extra yarn into the next stitch where it will be absorbed by the rest of the knitting. But I like quick and easy with nice results.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Granny Jo said:


> Do you mean on the next purl row you work into the back of the SSK stitch????
> 
> It sure makes a difference! Thanks for the information.
> USA Michigan knitter


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

yona said:


> Much nicer, thanks!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## shamrock429 (Aug 10, 2013)

Wow. I've been knitting over 50 years and never saw this before. It's amazing to me that even after all these years, I'm learning new things about knitting and yarn nearly every day!
thanks for sharing!


----------

